# OC1 fishing.An alternative?



## YakMan (Aug 29, 2005)

I believe that we have found the ultimate set up for those fast afternoon inshore blasts when time is short and the bite is hot or the urge is strong.

On offer something a little outside of the square .......let me introduce my latest purchase a 6.2m, 9kg full carbon fibre Kai Wa'a Pegasus outrigger canoe. Fast and fairly stable and now fully rigged up for fishing the Northern beaches of Sydney. Note the Scotty rod holder on the rear iako.

Wiggy purchased the Kai Wa'a Scorpius (white one pictured below) with a slightly larger volume

As well as an excellent fishing platform it also provides a great training resource.

I have been paddling the OC1 for around 4 months now and have had around 10 solid longreef sessions on it and can't fault the canoe.

There is a bloke in Maui doing some serious inshore stuff with GT's on a hurricane OC1.Check OC1 fishing out on youtube. ;-)

Not cheap at around $4500.00 new or $3800.00 2nd hand however well worth the money. ;-)


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Phill

That's so seriously sexy it floats. Feral once told me for speed think about an outrigger. Oh dear, shoulda listened.

How did you find the shift to a single blade paddle? Do you kneel, or sit normally? How is the speed compared to your Fenn? Presumably stability chews up a ski, but still it looks like a simple chance to go for a hoon while fishing. :lol: :lol: :lol:

My kind of boat really. :lol: :lol: :lol: (Well in my dreams anyway.) Ahh, mate. The 18 month programme is in place. ;-)

Buddy, you just know we are going to need some video of this baby in action!


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

That looks just fantastic. What sort of speed can you maintain comfortably? Have you tried it with a double paddle? How did you get to hear about such a wonderful machine? Please illuminate.


----------



## YakMan (Aug 29, 2005)

I have been toying with the idea of switching from a racing ski to an OC for a while now.
After watching the Mona Vale outrigger hooking into it for the past couple of years I decided that I wanted a piece of the action ........ the time for change was now cause I ain't getting any younger. In an effort to minimise the learning curve I jumped into their training regime and started paddling with them. Never looked back.

A couple of sites to answer all of your questions;

http://www.ausoutrigger.com
http://rambos-locker.blogspot.com/ (check out the "Mission Adrenal" video clip for some insane downwind action)


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Damn you Dr Phil!
I spent the best part of today watching OC1 videos... :twisted:


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

> A couple of sites to answer all of your questions;/quote]
> 
> I found ausoutrigger earlier this am. The site looks like AKFF but missing kayak reviews so not much help on technical info. There does not seem to be much happening here in SA. I can see the origin of the single blade from multiuser racers but have you tried double paddle? Do you know anyone is SA with one? How did you choose?


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

spooled1 said:


> Damn you Dr Phil!
> I spent the best part of today watching OC1 videos... :twisted:


Mission Adrenal - oh boy. I thought free fall was fast.


----------



## rastus (Mar 2, 2010)

God that's a nice looking yak and I'm a fan of any kind of outriger that's whi I want an ai. How much storage do you have on there if any?


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

a terrific concept phil n rod especially in offering stability with speed with a light weight to boot


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

9kg    
How good is that, love the hull shape too, the rigger is a great idea to combine speed with some stability. Can't wait for the fishy pics with it.
David


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Wiggy how much did you get yours for? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Also just curious does the Hawaiian shirt and the flower in your ear impact on the speed of the craft


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Not telling you Crusty cause you might tell the boss
;-)


----------



## YakMan (Aug 29, 2005)

spooled1 said:


> Damn you Dr Phil!
> I spent the best part of today watching OC1 videos... :twisted:


I could see you on one of these bullets Dan.......Right up your alley I reckon mate ;-) 
The downwind runs are blistering.
It is a good set up Dan.I fight the fish on the ama side of the canoe.By doing this you have heaps of stability and also allows you to brace yourself with your feet on the ama.



rastus said:


> God that's a nice looking yak and I'm a fan of any kind of outriger that's whi I want an ai. How much storage do you have on there if any?


It has some shock cord at the front that I use.I also take a small backpack.I feed a wire strop which is attached to the rear Iako through the gills of the kingfish and tow them back.

The guy in the Maui has a custom box on the back of his Hurricane.



skorgard said:


> > A couple of sites to answer all of your questions;/quote]
> > I found ausoutrigger earlier this am. The site looks like AKFF but missing kayak reviews so not much help on technical info. There does not seem to be much happening here in SA. I can see the origin of the single blade from multiuser racers but have you tried double paddle? Do you know anyone is SA with one? How did you choose?


Not interested in a double paddle ...they are for kayaks and skis.These canoes are designed for a single blade(a double would fowl the ama)
Cant help you re info in SA.My advice is put a post up on Ausoutrigger also check www.ocpaddler.com/forum


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Aloha Phil  
I remember seeing you out at Longy a couple of months ago on a white one & you looked very much at home on it mate. 
I might have to bug you for a paddle/swim one day. 
Enjoy mate & can't wait to see what you get up to on this slick ride.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

How is the upwind performance?
Have you compensated your balance while playing a fish on the non ama side yet?
Just wondering how much grunt it might take for the OC-1 to overbalance.
Also, what's the leg distance between the canoe and the ama? Would shorter guys (5'10") still be able to stretch thier legs out and sit their feet on the ama while fighting a fish or would they need to get a custom iako?

I've been looking at a fun vessel for ages but held back because I thought the gap between products was either way too big or wasn't big enough to warrant a 3rd craft.

I investigated racing ski's but realised it probably wouldn't get used because I'd only take it out on similar days to my other hulls. I also momentarily considered an AI but canned that idea because of weight, all the parts, plus the setup and dismantling time plus the cleaning and maintenance time would frustrate me. Also, the idea of waiting for that perfect AI breeze, then trolleying the whole thing down 60m of soft sand and back again would completely wear me out. I'd still love one for those multi day day camping trips though.

When you presented the OC-1, I immediately loved the idea of a 9kg boat. Up here we get so many downwind days and I'm no stranger to conditions that are lumpy or seriously wind chopped but my current hulls bog me down for those quick sunset sessions when the seabreeze has already kicked in. The ability to train myself in a new paddling stroke while making the most of wind and swell, and occasionally chuck a line out, is gold.

The only thing I can't do, is the $$$.


----------



## YakMan (Aug 29, 2005)

*HI Dan,*
***Up wind performance is not equal to that of a racing ski however it is still bloody quick compared to anything else that I have paddled and with less effort.

***You could fight the fish on the non ama side ....not an ideal situation to be in though as they can flip quite unexpected.

***The distance between the canoe and ama is adjustable via a pin system on the Pegasus and on most OC1's.There are a few adjustments that can be made in ama distance from the canoe and also downward pressure on the ama.These are to compensate various paddling conditions and level of skill and thus balance. The Pegasus ama is a little closer than the Hurricane. At 5/10 you would not have a problem.

***Those late afternoon blasts with a rod or just for fitness and the opportunity to master another paddling stroke are the exact reasons why I now paddle the OC1.. ;-)

***There are some cheaper brands around that come up for sale on Ausoutrigger.Look at the Zulu. They are made in Qld.

*You will not be disappointed mate ....the Kai Wa'a OC1 has exceeded all of my expectations and by far the most exciting craft I have paddled.Hope this helps you mate.*


----------

